# SMJLED2 Minimag- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon



## TrueBlue (Aug 4, 2006)

The SMJLED for the Mini Maglite is popular so it had to continue and improve. The SMJLED2 will soon replace the original Mini Maglite 2xAA drop-in. It is brighter because of the Power Wafer active electronics. It has a new emitter for a white tint beam. The price will be in the low double-digits. It will be available exclusively at The Sandwich Shoppe soon.






The light is impressively bright. The beam a close to the output of a Lux I emitter but uses a 5mm emitter, obviously from another company. I understand the SMJLED2 is a Cree XLamp. To boost the brightness of the emitter, the Power Wafer has very small, active, electronics. The SMJLED2 has the advantage of a better run-time over the Lux I. The light still has moon mode when the batteries are drained.






We know how tough a Mini Maglite is. Make it tougher with the SMJLED2. I like the fact that the original Minimag stays intact. The Power Wafer is installed on the original Maglite switch. Then the thinner then ever before wafer is sandwiched between the body and the head of the light. But the light can be changed back to the original form easily using the spare bulb stored in the tail cap. But why would you want to change it back?

This SMJLED2 kit includes the emitter/Power Wafer and a reflector with a wider opening at the base to fit the 5mm emitter.

Watch for the exclusive, late summer, sale at The Sandwich Shoppe.


----------



## ARC mania (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



ARC mania


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

What other lights can it be used in? Will there be a version for C/D Mags? What is its voltage range?


----------



## Jamrock (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Sounds Good!! Thanks for the heads-up





-Chris


----------



## NewBie (Aug 5, 2006)

*Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



TrueBlue said:


> The beam a close to the output of a Lux I emitter but uses a 5mm emitter, obviously from another company. I understand the SMJLED2 is a Cree XLamp.
> 
> [img] http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/2644/smjled21emitteren6.jpg




CREE Xlamps do not come in 5mm. They are large surface-mount package- with a slightly larger overall footprint than a Luxeon, and look like what you see here:





http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp.asp


So, are you trying to say they are CREE XLamps, or are you trying to tell me that the XLamp is a 5mm package? (since XLamps do not come in a 5mm package, and never have).


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

he means that the new smjled2 uses the cree's light emitting die .

cree create die for leds. didn't you know that?


----------



## ARC mania (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

chesterqw: Thank you for setting the record straight. 

The new SMJLED2 is a custom made 5mm LED utilizing a 1 watt Cree die, same as in a XLamp. Dies can be purchased from many manufacturers including Lumileds. 

ARC mania




NewBie said:


> CREE Xlamps do not come in 5mm. They are large surface-mount package- with a slightly larger overall footprint than a Luxeon, and look like what you see here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Any idea how this compares to the 2AA magled for brightness and runtime? I haven't seen any reviews for the 2AA magled yet. What emitter does it use?


----------



## Delvance (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Very nice. Can't wait to get one. I've got a minimag with TLE-5 incoming but apparently that combo won't work so well with the Nite-Ize IQ switch that i've already received. I wonder how the SMJLED2 will fare with the IQ switch hrmm.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Does anyone know exactly how much brighter the SMJLED2 is compared to the SMJLED? Does the increase in brightness lessen the runtime?

I bought a couple of the SMJLED kits a few months ago and I'm wondering if the difference is worth an upgrade. TIA.


----------



## NewBie (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



chesterqw said:


> he means that the new smjled2 uses the cree's light emitting die .
> 
> cree create die for leds. didn't you know that?




He used the term XLamp, which is a high power surface mount package.

The LED die used in the XLamp is not for sale, but the older generation die are.

However CREE does sell die for use in LEDs:
XThin® LEDs- 20mA
MegaBright® LEDs- 20mA
Generation II MegaBright LEDs- 20mA
UltraThin™ LEDs- 20mA
RazerThin® LEDs- 20mA

The power die are very distintive, as they have two levels, one large square of SiC, and the smaller square piece on top, which is die that emits light. All the others are just 20mA rated die. You will note that even the XB900 1 Watt die has substantially lower efficiencies than what is utilized in the XLamp.
XBright® Power Chip LEDs XB500- 125mA (big die for slug mount LED)
XBright® Power Chip LEDs XB900- 350mA (big die for slug mount LED)

The XB900 die datasheet can be found here:
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/CPR3CM.00c.PDF


chesterqw, didn't you know that?


The CREE XLamp is **NOT** what is in those pictures he posted.

CREE doesn't make 5mm LEDs. However, CREE is one of the leading manufacturers for InGaN LED die, which can be utilized in a 5mm LED.

That is why I asked him the question, to give him an opportunity to clarify his error, and understand what his mistake was.

One of the difficulties of using a 1 Watt die, like the XB900 is that you have to mount them on special thin high thermal conductivity ceramic, or on an aluminum or copper slug, in order to properly remove the heat from the die- so you don't impact the die efficiency due to the die getting too hot. Typical 5mm packages do not provide a big massive slug, or a large area high thermal conductivity ceramic in order to transfer the heat from the die to an external heatsink. A typical 5mm package will have about 300 C/W thermal resistance, which would mean the die would be up at 300C, with 1 watt input, which leads to failure of the die, or rapid depreciation in lumen output at the least. There have been a few "fat-lead" 5mm LEDs, but they do not provide adequate heatsinking to ensure efficiency and a decent lifetime.


This is what the XLamp XR package looks like:


----------



## sniper (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

DAMN! Just when I think I have it covered....something new! If it is from the Sandwich Shoppe, it will be a good value for the $$.  My grandkids will love the original incarnation. Waiting...waiting.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*






Thank you, Chesterqwm for your clarification. And thank you Newbie for your interest.

I don’t have fancy machines to test like many other members do. I do have a lux meter and it is calibrated. I placed the original and version 2 of the SMJLED on the lux meter dome and took readings. Version 2 is 64% brighter. It doesn’t sound like much but it is very noticeable. The beam tint difference could be throwing off the lux meter. Perhaps my meter is more sensitive to blue light. Visually, the SMJLED2 is much brighter with a very white tint. It is a stark white beam. Other people have tried the drop-in and they think it is much brighter. They say twice as bright. 

I’ll see about doing a run time test later. I retired my run time test equipment long ago and boxed it away. There are so many testers at CPF that I didn’t see a need to use my equipment. I like my old way of testing- go out and play with the light and don’t fixate on numbers. If the light ran as long as I needed it and it stayed bright then I was happy. Of course, making the light brighter and longer running is fun too. 


How well does the SMJLED2 work in real life? I’m having fun with the old friend, the Mini Maglite, and the new friend, the SMJLED2 drop-in. We all know that numbers do not the tell everything. I took the SMJLED2 light and the FL1P light for my nightly walk around the neighborhood. Both lights are very close in brightness and tint. At the end of the walk the SMJLED2 was still bright and the FL1P was visually at 75% brightness. The SMJLED2 run time was good for me.


----------



## NewBie (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



TrueBlue said:


> Thank you, Chesterqwm for your clarification. And thank you Newbie for your interest.
> 
> I don’t have fancy machines to test like many other members do. I do have a lux meter and it is calibrated. I placed the original and version 2 of the SMJLED on the lux meter dome and took readings. Version 2 is 64% brighter.




Curious, since you put it in and measured it, what was the lux at 1 meter?


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



NewBie said:


> Curious, since you put it in and measured it, what was the lux at 1 meter?



Adequate.


----------



## kevinm (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Nice work! 

Okay, now what's in the can? DC-DC boost? Boost-buck? Will it drive the LED (as well as the SMJLED was at 3V) from 1.2V? Is it small enough to fit in an Arc? How big is the disc?

I'm still looking at modding that Matterhorn, but if this will fit inside the head, you've just made my life a bunch easier.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## NewBie (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



NewBie said:


> Curious, since you put it in and measured it, what was the lux at 1 meter?





TrueBlue said:


> Adequate.




Any reason you have no lux numbers, especially since you have the equipment?


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

the same reason you tend to follow ARC Mania/Trueblue around and trash there threads. because it's his choice. either to help or hinder.

doug



NewBie said:


> Any reason you have no lux numbers, especially since you have the equipment?


----------



## DUQ (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Ahhh, those SMJLED2's are gonna be great. Any word on the Soli drop in's?


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Just when I thought I had graduated from the SMJLED!

The SMJLED2 addresses the one minor issue I had with the original, the cool tint. The original's brightness and runtime were more than adequate, and continue to impress each time I use them.

The last two mods I did with the originals, an AA Mag and a PT Blast, were gifts to a customer/friend who is the head of the physics dept. at the University of Toledo, and whose specialty is solar cells. It turns out he is quite knowledgeable about LEDs in a reverse sort of way, and invited me to be a guest lecturer in his course when he covers LEDs, LOL! He was very impressed with them, especially the runtime as his hobby is backpacking.

I don't need any lumen numbers which would be relative anyway, 64% brighter than the original SMJLED says it all.

And no more trimming/bending legs, or drilling reflectors! 

Now I'll have to get more hosts for these bad boys, anyone know a good sale on AA Mags? Come to think of it, I have a chopped CR2 miniMag just waiting for one of these. Bring 'em on!


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



chesterqw said:


> he means that the new smjled2 uses the cree's light emitting die .
> 
> cree create die for leds. didn't you know that?



I get the impression that Newbie has probably forgotten more about these LED's than most of us will ever know! Couple that with the fact that his retention of information as well as access to more is amazing, and it is a bit overwhelming to some of us I suspect. It certainly is to me. 

Newbie does have a history that likely brings both substance as well as suspicion to any of his posts. The rules may intend that we forget this but the reality will not allow it. Our responses though can and should be in compliance with the rules. To the best of my knowledge, Newbie has brought a comprehensive as well as informative collection of facts to this thread as well as asked a reasonable question. I think I understand why answer's have not been provided and in the spirit of a flow of information, it's probably unfortunate. :shrug:

I know I have had ocassion to bump heads with a certain jarhead but I would like to think that dealing with the bumps and working through them have resulted in a net gain for both the principals as well as onlookers. We also have the option of ignoring certain individuals and their posts and with that we accept the possible ramifications of doing so. 

Given Cree's advances in flux and efficacy, I expect this new LED will be impressive! :thumbsup: No idea on its lumen manitenance or how significant that consideration is for a flashlight application like this. Time will tell and it will be up to the users to report their findings I would think. Theories and specs can be supported or proven false with empirical data.


----------



## abvidledUK (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

PR2 version ?


----------



## 3rd_shift (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

I have older mjleds here at my place, but they didn't come with that circuit board.
They are just bare 5mm package.
I can't tell from the pictures for sure, but are there any regulating electronics on that board by chance?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Diggdug, I strongly suggest you edit your post, as it is baiting.
Not doing so *will* have consequenses.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Got two questions.

How would this compare to the TLE-5 Ministar2 high dome?

Would it run ok with lithium AA's?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Diggdug, please take a week off for not following my request... :banned:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Administrative actions are not the topic of public discussion.
Edited out by bernie.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Sounds GREAT !

I want one ! (or several)  


But the cynic in me sees "Late Summer",

and thinks "Thanksgiving or Christmas".  

Hope i'm wrong.


Thank you for bringing this to our attention.

Need it in a PR-2 version, also. :naughty:


----------



## NewBie (Aug 5, 2006)

*Questions Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



McGizmo said:


> No idea on its lumen maintenance or how significant that consideration is for a flashlight application like this. Time will tell and it will be up to the users to report their findings I would think. Theories and specs can be supported or proven false with empirical data.




It is an interesting thought. Unfortunately, there is only so much you can do in a 5mm LED package. Even with the efficiency increase of their latest and greatest die, I do not feel it is significant enough to have a fundamentally major impact, such as reducing the heat by a factor of 2. Heat removal is the main enemy in the 5mm package.

Typically, the flashlights I use, accumulate many hours rather quickly, as I utilize them to extend the day, and allow me to work late into the night, doing things like rockhounding, mountain hiking, or being used as a mouth light while replacing a timing chain & gear, setting the gap on lifters, or whatever- to get light on the specific area of interest.

A good example of what happens to a 5mm LED over time is found in the older MJLED, which chimo was kind enough to post his data here on CPF:






The graphic comes from chimo's thread found here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/84890&page=1&pp=30
And continued here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/89759&highlight=mjled


There are plenty of examples of what happens to a regular 5mm LED, even a Nichia, when ran at 40mA or 60mA, and this was discussed recently in another thread found here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/126857&highlight=heat

You can see the effect here:






Once you put x amount of power to the LED die found way up in the reflector cup of the 5mm LED, there is going to be thermal resistance from the die, to the cup, and down the lead, finally comming out that small lead that exits the 5mm package at the base. Then it is up to you to get what little heat you can get down the lead, pulled out of it.

The short commings of the 5mm package (especially thermal) are why new packaging was developed years ago, and we saw the spider, snapled, superflux, luxeon, dragon, lamina, COB and many other interesting packages evolve over the years, in the pursuit of doing a better job of pulling that darn heat out of the die.

One can look at the new packaging from two sides of a coin.

One can say, nice, the lm/W efficiency numbers doubled, so I can drive the die with 5% more power, and arrive at the same die temperature. This allows one to produce a little more than twice the light. Hopefully we will see the low power 131 lm/W die making it over to Asia next year, and products appearing by summer of 2007, which would be sweet.

But, the other thing you can do, is make the same amount of light with roughly 40% of the power instead. This greatly extends how much power you are able to get out of a cell (cells are typically more efficient at lower current draws), lowers the flashlight and electronics temperature, and lowers the die temperature considerably. The lowering of the die temperature can give you alot of extra light output for "free". These things together can lead to a 3x extension of runtime, and a tremendous extension of the LED life.


To some folks, the life of the flashlight isn't much of a consideration. Especially in the low cost light realm. For some, they just want the maximum light out, to impress folks at get togethers or work.

Other folks who spend an awful lot on a flashlight, are buying it to use, and spend the extra dollars to get a very high quality and reliable flashlight that is designed to run for a very long time, and put on many hours, without degradation of output, or to minimize this issue.

Then you have the guys who actually need to get tremendous amounts of light downrange at extended distances, such as a search light type function for SAR use or whatever. For those sorts of scenarios, there may be other technologies that are better suited than a 5mm LED.

Anyhow, I'm starting to ramble like Andrewwynn, so I'll hit the submit reply button.


----------



## vacuum3d (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Can it be powered by a single Li-Ion?

thx,
ernest


----------



## ARC mania (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Newbie:

Posting other peoples data has nothing to do with the MJLED2.

Instead of mixing apples and oranges again as usual, why don't you aquire an MJLED2 before opening your mouth. Prove different.

ARC mania


----------



## NewBie (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



ARC mania said:


> Newbie:
> 
> Posting other peoples data has nothing to do with the MJLED2.
> 
> ...




I would ask you to stop attacking the poster.


Now, I'll refer you, by quoting myself:



NewBie said:


> A good example of what happens to a 5mm LED over time is found in the older MJLED, which chimo was kind enough to post his data here on CPF:



It was clearly stated here, that this was the older MJLED, and the graph said so itself.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

So what does "late summer" really mean? September?

And will it come with a reflector? If it does, please PLEASE let it be textured!


----------



## Unforgiven (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

ARC mania,
Enough baiting. Lets keep it civil.

Final Warning.

_Unforgiven_


----------



## vortechs (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

It sounds great. It reminds me of the SMJLED bulb, with the mini DC/DC converter. I'm really happy to hear that this version will be closer to pure white. 

If you can tell us how much current the SMJLED2 draws, I'd be curious to know. That would help us estimate what the runtime will be. If you'd rather wait until later, that's ok. I understand that you're not quite ready for full production, so if you'd rather keep some details private for now, that's fine with me. 

Best of luck with this new product. If it goes anything like the original SMJLED it will be a real hit here on CPF.


----------



## nerdgineer (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Geez. Such heated discussion. I'd rather just wait for someone to get a sample out and make a review. I don't care if it's a Cree, Luxeon, HP, some clone, or a bathtub homebrew. Let's see what it does in output and runtime.

Let someone who has the time and energy do a lumen maintenance test on it and report - not to be confused with the lumen maintenance test of some other LED. I think this is an integrated electronics and LED package so Chimo's original bare LED set up can't be applied to give us a pure apples to apples comparison, but I hope someone will come up with something meaningful (find the voltage sag for this off fresh alkalines, drive it at that constant sagged voltage over time and measure output?...).

Until then, both the claims and critiques are just interesting conversation. All I know is that Trueblue and Lambda have previously given us a couple of very nice products (SMJLED and SMJLED PR bulbs) which have impressed me a lot; and I'm guessing that they've applied the same level of expertise, diligence, experience, and craftsmanship to this one, so it should be pretty good. 

I hope so. 

In the engineering world (REAL engineering when there are hundreds of millions of dollars at stake), we see lots of benevolent and not so benevolent critiquing of designs and products. Sometimes it's from competitors ghosting each other's products, sometimes it's from beltway bandit consultants who make their living showing how well they can criticize things, but who haven't ever delivered a working product so they either don't know or choose not to consider all the tradeoffs of developing a comparable product in the real world.

In business, we sometimes have to refute or game such critiques (by analysis if necessary, by testing if we can since test trumps analysis). Here among friends (?), we ought to be able to just appreciate that someone's working to create a new product for us and then give it a fair appraisal when it arrives. I think a consensus of CPF opinion will develop soon enough after that, whatEVER the make of the LED is.

Just my 2 cents. Y'know, I come to visit this site so I can RELAX a little...


----------



## NewBie (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Quite obviously, without the actual item under discussion, one cannot determine it's performance.

My point is that there is only so much that can be done with a 5mm package.

Refer to McGizmo's post, I was elaborating on the 5mm package, that is all.

I'm not comparing the SMJLED2, just giving examples of what happens to parts that are overdriven, and the issues that exist with a 5mm package.

Please do not connect the two.


----------



## ARC mania (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Newbie: Now you have a slight change of heart. How sweet. Its quite obvious to all what you are trying to acomplish on this thread. Otherwise you wouldn't be making a mountain out of a molehill. This is a future product and with time data will become available. There are NO claims made on this product. Its only you. There is no comparasion to the SMJLED2 against the data you posted as it refers to a different LED. NOT all 5mm have the same characteristics. Its very well put to throw off the moderators. Your examples only prove your trolling efforts and YOUR the one who needs to stop. If you want to trash a thread or you get that gotta trash feeling, I'm sure you will be better accepted in the cheers and jeers forum. Go ahead, make my day


ARC mania




NewBie said:


> Quite obviously, without the actual item under discussion, one cannot determine it's performance.
> 
> My point is that there is only so much that can be done with a 5mm package.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Arcmania, please take a week off for not following a moderator's request. :banned:

Now let's keep this thread civil and free of hyping shall we? 

Thank you.


----------



## David_Web (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

I'm sorry if this has already been answered before but I didn't see it anywhere in the thread.
What input voltage are we talking about? mA?
You mentioned a circuit on the led, does it protect from overvoltage and reverse polarity?
Does it work with the IQ switch? (can that bring a LI-on battery down enough if it would normally not work)?
It has been mentioned that 5mm leds usually had bad thermal management, does that "disc" hemp with that or is is just not necessary?


----------



## Rommul (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



McGizmo said:


> We also have the option of ignoring certain individuals and their posts



Way ahead of you.

I second the call for a PR2 version.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

You have to admit, I do not post too much anymore but when I do post it does generate interest.

LED lights are evolving. We are putting pieces of the puzzle together. It is up to you to take the puzzle apart and see what they will really do. You give us answers to what we did. It is called sharing and discovery.

I have one manufactured prototype that I’m carefully testing. It was designed to work with a stock, 3V, Mini Maglite. It is reverse voltage protected. The finished ones will be anodized a metallic-blue. I’m sure you can understand why I’m careful NOT to push the limits of a prototype. I’d feel very bad if I broke one of the few in the world. Soon there will be many available.

I’d rather stay on the subject of the SMJLED2 rather then the completely different, original, SMJLED. If members want to debate the merits of other emitters then they do it letting their conscience be their guide. I wouldn’t recommend it; it tends to pull a thread off-track, confuse and dilute the topic.

I don’t have the massive amounts of numbers and graphs and fancy equipment of the expert members. I only have a small new light and a willingness to learn. I’ll let the experts debate what I’m holding in my hand.

I’ll be the first to say I don’t have all the answers; I’m not an expert. I’m learning more everyday. Like learning to drive a car, I gain more from time and experience. As I learn, you experience my thoughts in posts.

I didn’t do a lux meter test at one meter because it is deceiving. That would be testing the reflector shape more then the output. I placed the Minimag/SMJLED2 in the on top of my lux meter. And I did the same for the original SMJLED. The SMJLED2 reads two-thirds more light.

Each light toy, SMJLED, SMJLED PR and SMJLED2, has its niche in the light world.. The original SMJLED is known for its very long run time. The drop-in PR base bulb works with a common flashlight/bulb. The SMJLED2 runs brighter and whiter and is a simple modification for a common Mini Maglite. Each toy adjusts a balance between light output and battery life. Many compromises were studied and adjusted. Happily, the SMJLED2 works and is being manufactured. The Sandwich Shoppe will have them for everyone to enjoy. The discovery will be your part.

I’m still playing with the light. It is still running on its original batteries. I’m looking for a brighter light for my son and me. It will be made available to everyone. It is cheap, reliable and easy to assemble. And it will be around to test.

It has been a dream of mine to have an LED light that has a useful beam in an easy to find body and uses common batteries. I don’t know if the SMJLED2 is the end-all product but it has made my son very happy.

LED lights are evolving. Not necessarily brighter but more affordable. The SMJLED2 is brighter and whiter to the consumer that is used to seeing the cheap blue tint LED lights on the shelves at Wal-Mart. The complete drop-in, electronic, emitter and reflector, now is priced at what a raw Luxeon emitter cost last year. This drop-in is something anyone with limited assembly experience can do in a couple of minutes. Advancing a bright and white tint LED to the common person is a goal and beneficial to CPF members.

I’ll make no defense for the SMJLED2. Comments are welcome. Because of previous comments by CPF members, the SMJLED2 was designed. CPF made this LED drop-in possible. Thank you CPF members…_all of you._

A little OT here. We are hobbyist, not manufacturers. For fun, we make light toys at the extreme end of the scale. Some toys we design are extravagant for the connoisseurs and others are cheap. The common theme is they are reliable. I guess we have the ‘Think-Toyota’ philosophy. The designs are conservative. We’ll let the world cut corners and have the middle ground. 

Simply said- let us make it then you can break it.

Now back on topic. _The SMJLED2 and the Nite Ize IQ switch drop-in works._ I’m happy to report all functions, high, medium, low, slow & fast strobe, work perfectly. Because of the way the IQ switch works, the SMJLED2 beam output is down 17% in brightness. The IQ switch tail cap is blinking its red LED at me right now. The beam tint is the same. On the dimmer modes I imagine the run time is extended. The Mini Maglite with the SMJLED2 and the IQ switch would be handy to store in the glove box of a car.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

How durable are the two pins on the bottom of the module? Will they stand up to the light being repeatedly twisted on and off? I ask because I had an Inretech drop in for the Minimag, and after about a year of near-daily use one of the metal pins finally broke. This was caused by the head twisting the module back and forth when the light was turned on and off. Of course, a clicky switch would prevent this from ever happening.


----------



## Bonez (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

I know this has been mentioned before, but reading through your long post, i missed any reference to any sort of production of the smjled2 in a pr style. Is this something that is not in the direction that you want to take for the led (as i understand where you are going when you say that each version of the led was made for a different purpose and that the purpose of this led at this time is for the mini-mag). Knowing that i just purchased 3 pr2 bulbs two days ago, i was just wondering if the pr option would happen for the smjled2 or if it would be possibble to mod the pr base from the 3 i am getting when the led is coming out. If this has been asked too much I am sorry, but i definatley like the form of the pr base bulb, as many people that i know have oodles of pr based 2d cheapo lights laying around and could benefit from a brighter whiter smjled. Sorry if this post brings up any more problems..................... 

 and impatient with new lighting instruments............ keep up the awesome work :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Sounds GREAT!

Hope I can afford to get several when they become available!!!


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Might just have buy a [email protected] to try it out, Is it regulated or does it dimm as the batteries run out of juice? Will it work on 1 li-ion cell?

Any chance of a PR based light?

AlexGT


----------



## NewBie (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

TrueBlue

Any chance you could do some beamshots of one of these up against a Fenix L2T in the same photo, without center saturation of the beamshot? Maybe toss in the old SMJLED with them?

The Fenix L2T is one of the most common flashlights here on cpf, so imho, it would serve as a great point reference.

I dunno about the reflector/lux comment. Since these go into the Mini Mag, and are specifically designed for such, imho, the lux numbers would be *very* valuable. Especially since the 2AA MiniMag it goes into, all have the same reflector anyhow.

What do you figure the price will run for the module?


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Still haven't found the answers to the previous questions posted 

Also, Would the kit come with glass window too? Any ballpark figure about the price?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## nikon (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



NewBie said:


> What do you figure the price will run for the module?


 


AlexGT said:


> Any ballpark figure about the price?
> 
> Thanks!
> AlexGT


 
In his first post, TrueBlue said,"...The price will be in the low double-digits...".

My head is spinning from reading all these questions. I can only imagine how TrueBlue must feel.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Sorry to make your head spin, but it is a legitimate question since " low double-digits" to me implies from $10.00 - $49.99, a guestimate say like "In the $20's" or "In the $30's" would be better than low double digits quote. Just my .02

The other questions I made were:

Is it regulated or does it dim as the batteries run out of juice? 
Will it work on 1 li-ion cell?
Any chance of a PR based light?

Not trying to stir controversy, I just want to know about the product to decide if I want to get one or not. Politics and feuds are no interest to me.

Sincerely:
AlexGT


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

The new SMJLED PR2 for 2 cell AA/C/D flashlights is available from the Sandwich Shoppe
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_52_82&products_id=853

The SMJLED for the Solitaire is available from Lambda
http://home.mchsi.com/~lambda_lights/solit.htm


----------



## Burgess (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Better order it quickly.

Sandwich Shoppe is "on Vacation" from 8/12 thru 8/22.


Wish they had a few more technical specifications listed.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



NewBie said:


> Any chance you could do some beamshots of one of these up against a Fenix L2T in the same photo, without center saturation of the beamshot? Maybe toss in the old SMJLED with them?
> 
> The Fenix L2T is one of the most common flashlights here on cpf, so imho, it would serve as a great point reference.


I'm expecting the Fenix L2T would simply stomp all over the SMJLED2. I don't really see these two lights in the same category. I certainly hope they are not in the same price range.

I think I'd rather see a comparison photo of the SMJLED2 against another inexpensive, drop-in LED upgrade for the MiniMag, namely the Nite Ize module. The Nite Ize are stinking cheap, and they also come with a voltage boost circuit integrated right into the module.


----------



## Robocop (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

I will most likely purchase a few of these simply because the Shoppe has always sold good products and I have always been satisfied with past purchases as well as prices....really who cares as to the picky details as we all know these little MJs have always impressed us all and keep getting better.

I am curious if these new style will be available only in the cut down version or will there also be the un-cut ones for sale. This sounds like a perfect swap for the old Dorcy AAA light however that light does best with an un-cut LED.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



LEDninja said:


> The new SMJLED PR2 for 2 cell AA/C/D flashlights is available from the Sandwich Shoppe
> http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_52_82&products_id=853
> 
> The SMJLED for the Solitaire is available from Lambda
> http://home.mchsi.com/~lambda_lights/solit.htm




How will the PR2 fit in the 2AA lite? Oh well, I'm waiting for the other one...


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

A beam shot next to the Fenix light would stir up trouble again. We all know what happens; threads heats up. Cool and lighthearted is a nice way to keep this thread…I hope. People don’t want light toys anymore are the impressions we are getting. Now the SMJLED2 could go either way.

‘We want cheap lights’ is the new cry of CPF. The Sandwich Shoppe listened to the words ‘cheaper’ and decided to sell the SMJLED2. The drop-in should be priced $10 to $15 for the converter/emitter and reflector kit. A Mini Maglite is easy to get. Even with the SMJLED2, the Minimag is cheaper then a Fenix light. The SMJLED2/Minimag can have high, medium low, strobe and fast strobe with the easy addition of the cheap Nite Ize IQ switch. The Minimag can easily be switched back to stock form. The SMJLED2 price would have to be figured out after overhead costs and is for the Sandwich Shoppe to decide. It will be affordable.

The SMJLED2 is built to run 3V. I’ve successfully run the module down to 1.2V with expected drop in light output. The module was run in the Minimag for 30 minutes with the head increasing temperature 1.5 degrees. The module was tested for excessive heat and the temperature was 3 degrees above ambient temperature. The E-can/heat sink wicks away any heat from the emitter.

The spill beam is very generous. It is approximately 3 times brighter then the spill beam of the stock Minimag. It’s a wonderful close area light with a good throw beam. The distinctive shape of the emitter lens throws much of the beam sideways into the reflector.

I wouldn’t recommend a Li-Ion battery with the SMJLED2. The excess voltage would really be pushing the wafer/heat sink. I don’t want to test with the only one prototype.

Give us a chance to make the SMJLED2 real. It is very close to production; a few days away. This new project proves the determination, planning and the desire to help other members forward their lighting hobby. We’ll take the risks to make the SMJLED2 and you don’t have to buy it. Fair enough? I’m guessing you want it.

Everything is not set in stone. We’ll look at the comments in this thread over the next few days to decide if the SMJLED2 is wanted. All the parts are sitting on the manufacturer’s table waiting for the ‘go ahead’ phone call or the same phone call could cancel the project. We have a couple of days to decide.

Gotta go now. I’ve some phone calls to make.

William


----------



## phosphor (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



> ..........................The drop-in should be priced $10 to $15 for the converter/emitter and reflector kit. A Mini Maglite is easy to get. Even with the SMJLED2, the Minimag is cheaper then a Fenix light. The SMJLED2/Minimag can have high, medium low, strobe and fast strobe with the easy addition of the cheap Nite Ize IQ switch. The Minimag can easily be switched back to stock form.........
> 
> The spill beam is very generous. It is approximately 3 times brighter then the spill beam of the stock Minimag. It’s a wonderful close area light with a good throw beam. The distinctive shape of the emitter lens throws much of the beam sideways into the reflector.



$10.00 for a stock Mini Mag ( or go "downtown" and spend an extra $8 and buy a limited edition color like fuchsia or ice blue) and $10-$15 for the "new generation" SMJLED2 that works with the Nite Ize IQ switch.......what's not to like ? Thanks William........well done !
Man, I can't believe the dudes who are trying to turn this thing into "firefight". 

-Regards


----------



## Ironhog81 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

I have two old Minimags that I would convert if it is reasonable. 
Converted 3 3D Mags to the Diamond LED's and put in vehicles to have the long run times. Gots lots of other lights but having these handly is a piece of mind thing for me.


----------



## TornadoKat (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

After reading TrueBlue's post #56;

Excellent post! To me, comparing this mod with a brighter production flashlight isn't fair. I don't see that it is supposed to be as bright as, say, a L2P is it? To me it the ideal setting is to take your old MiniMag that has been sitting around because it is spanked by all the other cool lights you have bought lately and breathe some new life into it for less than buying a new light. I have a Night Eyez 3 LED module in aMiniMag and it's great for when you don't need a lot of light but need it for a long time... I see this as the next step where you'll get hecka brighter light than 5MM LED's and much longer runtime than original bulb or a Lux I or Lux III mod (doesn't SMJLED draw like 80ma?), and although not as bright as a 2AA Lux III light it will run a helluva lot longer... excellent for blackouts, camping & backpacking trips, most uses around the house don't need a blinding spot, etc...


----------



## Orion (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

I'd be interested in a bi-pin unit, . . . .perhaps even a PR base one. However, I'd also be interested in just the uncut LED. . . . several of them, actually. Will there be oportunity to purchase just the LEDs?


----------



## Illum (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



Orion said:


> I'd be interested in a bi-pin unit, . . . .perhaps even a PR base one. However, I'd also be interested in just the uncut LED. . . . several of them, actually. Will there be oportunity to purchase just the LEDs?



I hope so, after reading Doug's review on the SMJLEDs [Cheers to Quickbeam] im interested in the PR based LAs...i hope there will be a saving like a reduction in price if one decides to buy bulk.


----------



## fieldops (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



TrueBlue said:


> A beam shot next to the Fenix light would stir up trouble again.




you got our curiosity up!


----------



## photonhoer (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Ditto TornadoKat

I have upgraded one MiniMag with a BB650 plus a Kroll, and it is very useful for bump-in-the-night investigations.

We have accumulated 4 or 5 other MiniMags over the years - samples from drug reps (legal ones!), gifts, purchases when traveling etc. This sounds like a GREAT upgrade for them, so I am very interested. Make the call, "Go".

Finally, how does the existing PR-base version compare with one of the EverLED replacement units for a 2D light? Can anyone help me here?

Thanks, John


----------



## TornadoKat (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



Orion said:


> I'd be interested in a bi-pin unit, . . . .perhaps even a PR base one. However, I'd also be interested in just the uncut LED. . . . several of them, actually. Will there be oportunity to purchase just the LEDs?



You can purchase current version of MJLED's and SMJLED's at the Sandwich Shoppe now: 
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/

They list a new PR2 bulb for $11 as of August 2006... would this be using the SMJLED2 version even though it doesn't say? It states "The new SMJLED PR bulb has a regulated converter and is brighter than the former 4-die SMJLED."

But they don't list SMJLED2's for purchasing by themselves yet. I imagine they need to use the first ones they get for sandwiches and such before they can sell them on their own.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Sorry to be a pest but I'm still wondering how it will compare to the TLE-5 Ministar2 high dome. Flashlightreviews' has it listed as:

Throw - 300 at beam center 17.32
Overall Output 1335 (13.35)

So all I'm asking is this thing going to be brighter? Simple yes or no will be fine.

Also the other questions I have:

Will it come with reflector?
Will it run off Energizer e2 lithium AAs?


----------



## TornadoKat (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

I think only TrueBlue could answer that question now since he has the prototype.. otherwise wait until people get their hands on them and post their review here


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

TB, make the call, bring 'em on. There's obviously interest and buyers waiting. I'd be in for several, great for gifts. 

Your beamshots tell it all, and give the real story of beam improvements and runtime. Enough apples to oranges, before and after will do.

Too easy to call a "mod", but nonetheless a satisfying upgrade and impressive for the cost/effort involved. I used up all my AA Mag hosts with the original SMJLED, but this new product justifies purchasing more hosts.

We want them! Let us know when the become available at the Shoppe, or maybe just start a preorder/sales thread here at CPF. And how about a quantity discount for 5-6 units!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

I might be interested depending on the price and who sells them


----------



## Rommul (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



Ty_Bower said:


> I don't really see these two lights in the same category. I certainly hope they are not in the same price range.



I don't even think it would a be a serious comparison the new SMJ is very interesting I can see myself buying several.


----------



## Rommul (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



phosphor said:


> $10.00 for a stock Mini Mag ( or go "downtown" and spend an extra $8 and buy a limited edition color like fuchsia or ice blue) and $10-$15 for the "new generation" SMJLED2 that works with the Nite Ize IQ switch.......what's not to like ? Thanks William........well done !
> Man, I can't believe the dudes who are trying to turn this thing into "firefight".
> 
> -Regards



Lets not forget you can add these to a a $5 terralux BA-1 to liven up some of the many old 2 cell lights we have lying around.

http://www.led-replacement.com/ba-1.html

Thats is until the inevitable pr based version that is designed to run 2-6 cells [hint] :naughty:


----------



## Melven (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



Rommul said:


> Lets not forget you can add these to a a $5 terralux BA-1 to liven up some of the many old 2 cell lights we have lying around.
> 
> http://www.led-replacement.com/ba-1.html
> 
> Thats is until the inevitable pr based version that is designed to run 2-6 cells [hint] :naughty:



Wow thanks for reminding us! I did not know that product existed! I have an idea where I can use a couple.


----------



## dat2zip (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

The S.S. PR Bulbs made exclusively by MJ for the Sandwich Shoppe are the new generation and are brighter than the 4 die SMJPR Bulbs previously sold.

Any 2 cell battery combination that is near 3V should work fine with this bulb.

The LED is fully CC regulated.

In my integrating sphere which reads high I measured a stock 2C Mag incan bulb.

Out the front - 16 yc lumens (yumens)
Bare bulb - 37 yumens

S.S. PR Bulb - 13 yumens, bare bulb 30 yumens

Sample size: 1

These are significantly brighter than any previous SMJ PR bulb.

We now have the Solitare drop in modules on the shoppe.

Stock Solitare: 2.3 yumens, SMJ Solitare module: 12 yumens.
Battery: AAA Energizer E^2 date code: 2007

-Wayne


----------



## greenLED (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



TrueBlue said:


> It is brighter because of the Power Wafer active electronics. It has a new emitter for a white tint beam.


TB, is that "Power Wafer" (reminds me of waffles, for some reason)  circuit the same as the new one you're promoting for the Soli, or are they 2 different products?

An different way of asking (and maybe highjacking the thread, depending on the answer) would be: does the Soli drop-in work with 2AA minimags?

Finally, a true 5mmLED drop in. I'm very curious to see how it performs.


----------



## NewBie (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



dat2zip said:


> The S.S. PR Bulbs made exclusively by MJ for the Sandwich Shoppe are the new generation and are brighter than the 4 die SMJPR Bulbs previously sold.
> 
> Any 2 cell battery combination that is near 3V should work fine with this bulb.
> 
> ...




Curious, Quickbeam's review on this new SMJLED PR2 with the new LED doesn't show any regulation in the runtime plot. Could you elaborate on this?

Found here:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/smjled_bulb.htm


----------



## TornadoKat (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



dat2zip said:


> We now have the Solitare drop in modules on the shoppe.
> 
> Stock Solitare: 2.3 yumens, SMJ Solitare module: 12 yumens.
> Battery: AAA Energizer E^2 date code: 2007
> ...




Ok let me make sure of something. It's called a Solitaire Module which implies to me that it fits the Maglite Solitaire but the pic and description at Sandwich Shoppe are a PR2?


----------



## markdi (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

will the smjled2 be available uncut and with out the electronics ?


what are the spec's of the smjled2 emitter and how much better is it than the smjled.

thanks Mark D.


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



TornadoKat said:


> Ok let me make sure of something. It's called a Solitaire Module which implies to me that it fits the Maglite Solitaire but the pic and description at Sandwich Shoppe are a PR2?


It is under DIY>MJ mods but not under LED>MJLED. The PR2 is under both.
As a result I missed it when I ordered my SMJLED2 PR2 yesterday.
Guess I'll have to make another order.

E1 is 12 lumens (Fenix) 11 lumens (Flashlight reviews). SMJ soli 12 Yumens.
I have trouble comparing MCD, Lux & Lumens. Now we have *Y*umens.
Yumens yummy that makes me hungry. Think I'll go make me a snack. See ya.


----------



## Bandgap (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Excuse my ignorance. 

How does the original SMJLED run directly from 3V0 when it has a blue die in it?

And, does the SMJLED2 run the same way? 


Thanks

Steve


----------



## Luna (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

..cut


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

So its not going to be as bright as the TLE-5 Ministar2 then, huh? Dang. Oh well.....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

But if it puts out white light (and if I can afford several) it will be a definite improvement!!!


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Questions- SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> But if it puts out white light (and if I can afford several) it will be a definite improvement!!!




Yeah, I guess we'll have to see some test first. Like your sig! True, so true.....


----------



## Orion (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

My only concern (about the light being white) is that any samples may just be uncommon, . . . and the ones I get would be that quite bluish white color.


----------



## dat2zip (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



NewBie said:


> Curious, Quickbeam's review on this new SMJLED PR2 with the new LED doesn't show any regulation in the runtime plot. Could you elaborate on this?
> 
> Found here:
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/smjled_bulb.htm



I have not actually done a run time plot personally so I am only going by what I've been given as information.

On the other hand, I was shown the MFG of the IC used in the assembly and the data sheet is clearly a CC regulator. Assuming that is what's in it I would believe the regulation to be true CC. Whether heat, battery voltage or other factors need to be taken into consideration I leave that to the designer of the bulb of which I am not.

-Wayne


----------



## dat2zip (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*

Personally, I am somewhat confused on the different version of the MJ PR bulb family....

I believe the first one was a single little die 5mm, then a 4 die version and now this version with a larger higher power die.

If I have it straight, there was the MJ PR bulb (single die 5mm), the the SMJPR bulb (4 die 5mm) and now the S.S. PR Bulb or SMJ PR2 bulb using a larger die 5mm LED.

I'm thinking it might be clearer if I call the latest version the SS PR Bulb only for sake of simplication and to avoid any confusion.

As for reviews and comparisons, I don't believe there are too many out there and I don't believe any were sent to review sites that I can think of.

The shoppe has the only batch of these from production with the exception of a few MJ sold directy to a few individuals.

I used two of these samples during the 4th of July celebration and they were just wonderful. I loaned them to the kids lighting up the fireworks. Prevented having to worry about them damaging my good lights.

-Wayne


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 8, 2006)

I guess all there is to do now is


----------



## theamazingrando (Aug 9, 2006)

You guys need to mount these in Surefire E1 lamp assemblies! I'd love a semi-regulated SMJLED drop-in for my E1E!


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 9, 2006)

I was JUST THINKING the same thing! I was thinking of getting a black HAIII E1e and mounting it in there! That would be so sweet! Somebody do this!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 9, 2006)

AND


----------



## markdi (Aug 10, 2006)

no one knows the answers to my questions - interesting

cpf seems kinda unfriendly lately


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 10, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## mchlwise (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## cobb (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a few of these lights and it would make good use or what seems tobe a worthless light except in total darkness.

I have a blue one, batman one, ammco one, camel and a few others I cant recall just sitting for lack of use.


----------



## hank (Aug 11, 2006)

What're these?
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/LED-110/340500/1_WATT_WHITE_ULTRA-ULTRA_BRIGHT_LED_.html

Cree XLamp™ 7090WHT. Extremely high-brightness white LED, capable of operating at 1 Watt.....


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 11, 2006)

60/98 lumens? That CAN'T be right. I would LOVE to have my 2AA minimag putting out that much!


----------



## cobb (Aug 11, 2006)

You guys think its bunk? Ive put off buying any led replacement lamps as it seems the technology keeps changing quickly. I still have a few mini mags too that could use some bright, efficient led lamps too.


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



Rommul said:


> I second the call for a PR2 version.



I 3rd-6th it!


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 12, 2006)

The PR2 version is already out.
Waiting for mine so I can compare it to the older 4-die SMJLED PR.
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=853
Note the Shoppe is on vacation Aug12-22.


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 12, 2006)

looks OK for the first 50 hours.


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 12, 2006)

This picture is quite impressive, but let's put it in perspective






Up 'til now there haven't been any "fair" beamshot comparisons 
with known lights.

Here are some beamshots with a SMJLED2 fresh from the shoppe...









Looks like we found another planet beyond pluto!


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 12, 2006)

Oof. That really doesn't look very good. It looks like only about half of the TLE-5 Minstar2...


----------



## NewBie (Aug 12, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Oof. That really doesn't look very good. It looks like only about half of the TLE-5 Minstar2...


 
Have a poke over here for the full review:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1544381#post1544381


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 13, 2006)

4Sevens,

Could you do runtime graphs as well? 

Or a beamshot 20 hours later?


----------



## Burgess (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you for the beamshot comparisons.

Can you perhaps tell us the *current draw* on this new SMJLED2-PR S.S. bulb ?
(with 2 alkaline cells, please)

Would *really* like to see it compared to the prior-version SMJLED-PR.
(the ones which Lambda and TrueBlue sold)

Appreciate any additional info you can provide.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 13, 2006)

Just a reminder, this thread is about the SMJLED2 Minimag drop-in, not the SMJLED2 PR SS. 

According to my knowledge, the MM drop-ins are not yet available and probably not even manufactured yet. TB is the only one who has taken a beamshot of one or has one to test.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 14, 2006)

Like someone on the first page posted, whats the run time compared to the SMJLED?

The SMJLED has a 35hour run time till 50%.


----------



## NewBie (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



ARC mania said:


> chesterqw: Thank you for setting the record straight.
> 
> The new SMJLED2 is a custom made 5mm LED utilizing a 1 watt Cree die, same as in a XLamp. Dies can be purchased from many manufacturers including Lumileds.
> 
> ARC mania




ArcMania, I got this brand new SMJLED2 PR2 SS from The Shoppe. It does *NOT* use a CREE XLamp die. Could you please elaborate on this issue?








A CREE 1 Watt XLamp die for comparison purposes:






ArcMania, if you'd like to see more details of the SMJLED2 that is used in the SMJLED2 PR SS, as well as more photos, please take a look over here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1550782#post1550782


Thanks for your time.


.


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 17, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> 60/98 lumens? That CAN'T be right. I would LOVE to have my 2AA minimag putting out that much!


Hijack
You need a BB650 Lux3
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=372
or just buy a Nuwai X-3
or wait for the minimag LED
/Hijack

60 lumens at 350 mA.
98 lumens at 700 mA.
i suspect to avoid melting the 5mm LED case the SMJLED2 bi-pin/SS PR is run at 70-150 mA with a corresponding drop in lumens.
The SS PR version is dimmer than my L1P; brighter than an E1, TLE-10.

The main advantage of the module is that NiMH batteries can be used. The MJLED/SMJLED raw LED needs at least 2.7V to work.


----------



## theamazingrando (Aug 17, 2006)

4sevens said:


> This picture is quite impressive, but let's put it in perspective
> 
> 
> Up 'til now there haven't been any "fair" beamshot comparisons
> with known lights.


 
I don't understand what you're saying here, 4sevens. 

It's a drop-in for the minimag, right? So, to me it makes best sense to compare it to the stock minimag and the original SMJLED--two lights that are very well known to many of us. 

I agree that it may not be a a beamshot of very useful quality, but it's certainly the comparison I would be looking for.


----------



## Radio (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice pics Jar, but if it is not a CREE 1W die, what is it?


----------



## NewBie (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I'm not really sure.

It certainly doesn't look like any CREE die I have ever seen. So, I went to the CREE die page, found here:
http://www.cree.com/products/led_docs.asp

Looking thru every datasheet, on the first page, on the bottom, they show the die top pattern, and like on the XB500 and XB900, you can see they clearly show star pattern on top of the die, like the XLamp LED dies. 

Compare the die top pattern on page 1 here, with the actual CREE photo above:
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/CPR3CM.00c.pdf


Nor do I even see *any* of the CREE die with the cathode and anode bond points on top, let alone the pattern that is found on the SMJLED2 PR SS


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 19, 2006)

I just can't wait till they are available....


----------



## JasonC8301 (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice pictures. Looks like a cheap knockoff? 

I would say my PT Impact puts out more light than that at a cost of only $5.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 25, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## cobb (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I may just get the 3 watt mag led light and put it in some 2 aa flashlights I have that use regular bulbs vs the bi pin ones. I have a nice rugged beefy rubber one I have a halogen bulb in that runs about 45 minutes and a few cheaper feeling plastic ones.


----------



## NewBie (Sep 7, 2006)

Are these shipping yet?


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 14, 2006)

UPDATES? Are these available yet?


----------



## squirrel (Sep 20, 2006)

available yet?


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 11, 2006)

Just curious to see if there is any progress. Interested.
Regards.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 21, 2007)

I see that these are shipping now (mid-January, 2007).


Anyone try them yet ?


Run-times? Current draw ?



Anybody ? ? ?


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 21, 2007)

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php?cPath=48_56_83


----------



## ace0001a (Jan 21, 2007)

Got a 2-pack earlier in the week from The Sandwich Shoppe...compared it with my standard Terralux TLE-5 and I would say that it's a tad brighter. An excellent value for $11 or $20 for a 2-pack.

Excellent info on it here:

http://customlightfactory.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=84

And in related info...here's something interesting and one should definitely keep an open mind when reading:

http://customlightfactory.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=69

But yeah, I definitely think this MM drop-in is a great bang for the buck. If you want the best performing MM drop-in, then the new Terralux Ministar Extreme TLE-5K2 is the clear choice--albeit, it's about 2 1/2 times the cost of the SS SMJLED2.


----------



## schiesz (Jan 21, 2007)

I got one from lighthound last week. Pretty nice actually. It compared favorably to a Gen 1 KL1 I have with a batwing and modded to use a reflector. It was very similar to the KL1, but slightly brighter. 

Definately more output than the similar Soli replacement module. 

I put it in a CR2 Mmmmag to make a pretty nice backup light. 

schiesz


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 21, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> GAnd in related info...here's something interesting and one should definitely keep an open mind when reading:
> 
> http://customlightfactory.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=69


Keep in mind there are at least 2, maybe as many as 4 versions of thr SMJLED PR bulb only 1 of which is designed by MJ. The reviews on CPF & customlightfactory.com are of different versions. The problem is knowing which version one is getting when ordering online.

I better get my genuine minimag MJ drop-in before the cheap copycat crap shows up.


----------



## lednut (Jan 22, 2007)

I recieved my two-pack of the smjled2 dropins in the mail today.I rushed back to my room and quickly installed one in a minimag sitting idle. I must say there is very little difference between it and the original smjled pushed by two 1.7v Energizer lithiums. Seems a little dimmer,but with a whiter(?) tint. I have put both alkalines and nimh batteries in it and really can't tell the difference. This is where I am sold on it- the ability now for a cheap dropin to run on nimh batteries.

One word on led degredation- I have a smjled in a minimag at work that has been used alot at work for one year now.I just put new Energizer Lithiums in it after the originals had dropped to 1.4-1.5 volts. With the new batteries there is a clear difference in output comapared to another that has been used maybe 5 minutes in it's lifetime,also with fresh liths.I would have to say using the eyeball/whitewall test a 30% drop in output. The work duty smjled may have 200 hours on it,by my estimate. The emitter innards of the smjled look cloudy comapred to a new one,also.

Am I dissapoited by this? No. For a $6 led why get bent out of shape? I do find it very interesting,though and was so excited by discovery,I had to show my wife. She had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## eFxA2C (Feb 1, 2007)

i got one of these and it came in the mail today. Im running them with nihm and i would say it is very bright, of course i dont have much to compare with except the stock incan and the nite ize led. But for the price i think its a very good deal.


----------



## REparsed (Aug 21, 2007)

What ever happened with these? Are there any reviews, specs or run times?


----------



## Burgess (Aug 21, 2007)

These are *wonderful *!

Got two in January.

Was so impressed with 'em, that i ordered 5 additional.


Really surprised (no, actually AMAZED) that these haven't been
more popular amongst the CPF crowd. 


You want Specs ? OK, i'll supply a few . . . .


Draws about 180 mA current on new Alkalines.

Draws about 100 mA current on fresh NiMH cells.

*EditBegin*

Draws about *150 mA* current on fresh Sanyo Eneloop NiMH cells.

(my previous line, which sez *100 mA*, was with 5-year-old, 1800mah cells, and should be ignored)

*EditEnd*

Runtime on Alkalines: 
20 hours before dropping to 25% of original brightness
(and believe me, 25% is still *plenty bright*. Brighter than incand. version.)
(Way superior to the boring Nite-Ize 3-LED module, with Brand-New cells !)

Runtime on Duracell 2650 NiMHs: 
21 hours before dropping to 50% of original brightness

Runtime on Sanyo Eneloop NiMHs:
14 hours before dropping to 50% of original brightness


*Note: Lithium cells are totally NOT recommended !*


I've put *Hundreds and Hundreds of hours* on my first unit.
And it's STILL (within 1/10th of an F-stop) just as bright as when new.

ArcMania (michael jordan) has *truly hit a Home Run* with this module ! :thumbsup:

:goodjob: ___ :bow:



This has made me "fall in love" with the classic Mini-Maglite 2AA all over again ! 


So *why* aren't CPF'ers as crazy about this as i am ? ? ?


Dunno !  ___ 


_


----------



## REparsed (Aug 21, 2007)

Burgess said:


> *Note: Lithium cells are totally NOT recommended !*



Lithium as in Lion or as in Energizer E2? Why aren't the recommended?



Burgess said:


> So *why* aren't CPF'ers as crazy about this as i am ? ? ?



The first I heard of them was when I saw them on Lighthound's site. I searched CPF but all I could find was this thread. I figured there would be a lot more buzz about them, either good or bad. :thinking:

This thread seemed to be all anticipation and then when the little gem finally came out the thread died. 

I'm going to go ahead and get a couple (and then maybe a couple more ).


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 21, 2007)

The led can handle up to 3V anything above will likely burn the led, so the Energizer lithium batteries, the ones with 1.7 volts. will burn out the led, because they would be 3.4V and Li-ion is about 3.7-4.2V so they are out too. 

AlexGT


----------



## schiesz (Aug 22, 2007)

Burgess said:


> So *why* aren't CPF'ers as crazy about this as i am ? ? ?


 
I THINK that people aren't crazy about these because they are not really bright. For the runtime you get they are great, but it seems most people (myself included most of the time) are more interested in things that can be a lot brighter. I have got one that I keep in my wifes CR2 cutdown MMag and its great! For me, this is the best use for this LED module.

I really like the one cell solitaire replacement ones. They are great for solitaires as well as 1 AA cutdown MMags. 

schiesz


----------



## gunga (Aug 22, 2007)

Both of these inserts can be helped with some diffuser film or somthing.

I put some FASTCAR diffuser material in my solitare and it give a nice even flood (only good for close range of course) but I like it better than the ugly spot using just the SMJ insert. I only use it on the solitaire one as I find it kills throw too much in the minimag insert.

The minimag insert is pretty cool. I find I like the beam better with an IMS17 vs the stock reflector, smooth transition form hot spot to flood.

SOmething else I tried, is frosting the front face of the LED (easily done with a brillo pad). Seem to clean up the spot quite a bit (the spot tends to show the 4 die wired and a wierd blue/yellow corona). After frosting the fornt the beam is much cleaner.

I like it a lot, I find it almost as bright as the older Terralux Luxeon drop in, at 4x the runtime!

Not super bright, but makes the minimag super useful.

I have a seouled terralux drop in and a nite - ize 3 LED too. I'd say this is the best drop in for the money. Not super bright, but super useful!

:twothumbs


----------



## Orion (Aug 22, 2007)

How does the output of the Solitar dropin compare to other single LED AAA lights, like the Arc? It is supposed to be more white than the bluish white. Is that the case? Is it as bright or brighter? 

Thanks!


----------



## Orion (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone know the answer to my question? Anyone have the dropin SMJ2 for the Solitare that could compare it's output to another single 5mm light?


----------



## schiesz (Aug 23, 2007)

Never had an arc, so I couldn't say. It blows away the Dorcy 1 AAA, but then what doesn't... I have mentioned before that it was actually very comparable to an old KL1 with a Lux 1 batwing emitter that I had.

schiesz


----------



## Orion (Aug 23, 2007)

Does it have a "less blue tint"? Do you have a ballpark runtime on it?


Thanks for your input!


----------



## schiesz (Aug 23, 2007)

I really wish I had a light meter so I could give some runtime numbers to 50% output, but the best I can do is to say that my daughters can use theirs for a weekend camping trip without worrying about replacing batteries. The only time i've replaced batteries in those lights is when I find one that was left on.

I'll see if I can't come up with some type of runtime.

They do have a blue tint, but still a much more pleasing tint (to me) than the old batwings with their yellow/green/purple.

schiesz


----------



## Orion (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## REparsed (Aug 23, 2007)

Some SMJLED2 AA closeup pics:


----------



## Orion (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice pictures, REparsed!


----------



## hank (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll get some of these for the 2xAA minimags we haven't improved yet.

Comparing our two keychain lights, the 1-cell SMJLED2 in the Solitaire is roughly comparable to the old regular Arc AAA. The reflector makes quite a difference, the Solitaire can be adjusted to throw a circle of light farther than the Arc AAA, but doesn't have enough thread to use as a walking-around light in a really dark woods or sidewalk.

The regular Arc AAA has a bluish center (this is a fairly old one that's got a lot of hours on the LED). An Arc AAA-P has the same blue center, but is much brighter.

You might check the LEDMuseum and see if there are spectra published for these lights.

I've had a cataract replacement (the plastic lens I got put in doesn't block any blue-to-UV). To my eyes, all these "white" leds cause some some blue-violet fluorescence on cotton or rag paper). I can't say how it'd look to a normal eye.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 25, 2007)

to *REparsed* --


nice photography !

:kewlpics: ___ :goodjob:


_


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 29, 2007)

Is the SMJLED2 available yet?

How is the throw compared to a stock minimag incan


----------



## Burgess (Aug 29, 2007)

to *dd61999* --


*Yes*, it is available.


Bought mine way back in *January* ! 


See my post # 128.


Its performance is superior in Every Respect compared to Incand. version.


These are Wonderful upgrades for the classic Mini-Mag.

:twothumbs

_


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Burgess

I am having a hard time finding these on their website, is the smjled2 the same as the mj module kit?


----------



## REparsed (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2542


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 29, 2007)

REparsed said:


> http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2542


 
AWESOME THANKS!!!


----------



## Burgess (Aug 31, 2007)

Yep, that's the one yer' lookin' for ! :wave:



BTW, i see LightHound's price is *better* than Sandwich Shoppe . 



When you receive yours, kindly let us know whatcha' think.

_


----------



## ns66 (Sep 1, 2007)

REparsed said:


> http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2542


 
a bit confused, that's Super MJ LED, not the Super MJ LED 2 this thread is talking about? that's why it's cheaper?

(yeah i am talking about 2AA mini mag, not AAA)


look here:
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php?cPath=48_52_82

SMJLED2 is for AAA? confused

and what's this Super MJ LED (4-die) - Cutdown /uncut, same thing as in lighthound?


----------



## REparsed (Sep 1, 2007)

SMJLED confusion explained:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=128865


----------



## ns66 (Sep 1, 2007)

REparsed said:


> SMJLED confusion explained:
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=128865


 
thanks but still not clear to me, what i want just the newest, brightest drop in kit for my mini mag (2AA), from this thread should be SMJLED2?

where can i buy it? (is that the one on lighthound link above?)

Edit:
is this:
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_83&products_id=940

the same as this:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2542&strVarSel=&strCompare=

if not which is brighter?

thx


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 1, 2007)

The brightest Minimag drop-in would probably be the Terralux Seoul Drop-in. Keep in mind that the SMJLED is a 5mm LED with a max rating of 80 mA and the Seoul is a high power LED with a recommended limit of 1000mA.

The SMJLED is good for runtime and reasonable brightness.
The Terralux is meant to be bright with some thoughts about runtime.
If you want the absolute brightest possible mod for your Minimag, then you'll need a Auroralight hotwire kit.


----------



## ns66 (Sep 1, 2007)

Gunner12 said:


> The brightest Minimag drop-in would probably be the Terralux Seoul Drop-in. Keep in mind that the SMJLED is a 5mm LED with a max rating of 80 mA and the Seoul is a high power LED with a recommended limit of 1000mA.
> 
> The SMJLED is good for runtime and reasonable brightness.
> The Terralux is meant to be bright with some thoughts about runtime.
> If you want the absolute brightest possible mod for your Minimag, then you'll need a Auroralight hotwire kit.


 
thx but for that price i'd rather buy new modern ones, so still interested in mjled lines. my question still stays, are those 2 links same mjled, or different? which one is better?

thx


----------



## Burgess (Sep 1, 2007)

to NS66 --

(start edit)
i am *NOT* quite sure if *both* of those links,

(Sandwich Shoppe and LightHound)

are for the *same identical product*. (?)


But i CAN tell you that i bought *my* 7 units from *Sandwich Shoppe* early this year,
and they are *great* ! Certainly recommended. (big thumbs up!)
(end edit)

Hope this answers yer' question.


Once you get yours, kindly let us know what u think. :wave:


_


----------



## REparsed (Sep 3, 2007)

New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and... I just bought two more!


----------



## NA8 (Sep 4, 2007)

Interesting thread. Explains a lot of things. :devil:


----------



## sniper (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



TrueBlue said:


> Cool and lighthearted is a nice way to keep this thread…I hope. People don’t want light toys anymore are the impressions we are getting. Now the SMJLED2 could go either way.
> 
> ‘The SMJLED2 is built to run 3V. I’ve successfully run the module down to 1.2V with expected drop in light output. The module was run in the Minimag for 30 minutes with the head increasing temperature 1.5 degrees. The module was tested for excessive heat and the temperature was 3 degrees above ambient temperature. The E-can/heat sink wicks away any heat from the emitter.
> 
> ...


----------



## revmarktx (Sep 5, 2007)

So, I am still a little confused (beginning to see the light), if I understand it correctly:

the MJ 2-AA modules use the older SMJLED not the SMJLED2. It appears that they are working on a SMJLED2 version of the MJ 2-AA (is this correct?)

I understand that both Lighthound and Sandwich Shop both sell identical MJ 2-AA, but they both use the older SMJLED.

Thanks In Advance
Revered Mark


----------



## revmarktx (Sep 5, 2007)

I received a reply from The Sandwich Shoppe:

MJ 2AA uses the SMJ2 4-die LED. There has been some discussions on CPF but I
have not folowed it in quite some time.

Cindy

So that answer's my question

Thanks
Reverend Mark


----------



## ns66 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.co...roducts_id=940

is said to be bi-bin, so i guess this is the new 2 version (also consistent with what cindy said?)

the lighthound one sounds like to old super version


----------



## hank (Sep 5, 2007)

Burgess, that matches my understanding; you might want to edit your opinion earlier that differed, or check further


----------



## Burgess (Sep 5, 2007)

to *hank* --


OK, i've now edited my previous post (from a few days back).
Thank you for the "heads-up".
Certainly don't wanna' *add* to the confusion. 



Guess i'm *not* quite so sure about the 2 vendors, after all ! :thinking:



Gotta' be *some* reason why Sandwich Shoppe's price is so much higher, eh ? 



Anybody ask ArcMania about the difference ?


_


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 5, 2007)

what is the runtime with the smjled2, I still do not see it posted.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 5, 2007)

for runtimes . . . .


Check my post # 128


_


----------



## cv3po (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



NewBie said:


> Curious, since you put it in and measured it, what was the lux at 1 meter?


 

adequate? 

I'd really like to see some numbers also. To be honest I haven't read the whole thread, ( i do have other hobbies besides lights ) but this seems like an odd answer to a straight question (past comments notwithstanding). 

CJ


----------



## cv3po (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: SMJLED2- New, Better, Brighter, Cheap, and Soon*



TornadoKat said:


> After reading TrueBlue's post #56;
> 
> Excellent post! To me, comparing this mod with a brighter production flashlight isn't fair. I don't see that it is supposed to be as bright as, say, a L2P is it? To me it the ideal setting is to take your old MiniMag that has been sitting around because it is spanked by all the other cool lights you have bought lately and breathe some new life into it for less than buying a new light. I have a Night Eyez 3 LED module in aMiniMag and it's great for when you don't need a lot of light but need it for a long time... I see this as the next step where you'll get hecka brighter light than 5MM LED's and much longer runtime than original bulb or a Lux I or Lux III mod (doesn't SMJLED draw like 80ma?), and although not as bright as a 2AA Lux III light it will run a helluva lot longer... excellent for blackouts, camping & backpacking trips, most uses around the house don't need a blinding spot, etc...


 
I'd grant U that, however.............on the 1st page ARC mania claims it's an X-Lamp die and TrueBlue claims to have a lux meter but provides no numbers. These claims seem to me a bit "shifty". I don't condone CPF infighting either but when someone says "i used a lux meter" and quotes "64% brighter than the original" you'd think they could throw some numbers out as well. Anyhoo, just playing devils advocate :devil:

CJ


----------



## democopy (Nov 1, 2007)

So are these identical?

*ArcMania Super MJ LED Lighthound*

*MJ 2-AA Module Kit* *Sandwich Shop*

Any runtime charts?


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 1, 2007)

democopy said:


> So are these identical?
> 
> *ArcMania Super MJ LED Lighthound*
> 
> ...


 
the lighthound is a 4 die unit, the sandwich shop is supposed to be brighter by 3-4 lumens


----------



## cat (Nov 2, 2007)

This thread is hell. 
Please, can someone just tell us which is the brightest one for a 2AA Mini-Maglite? - the sandwich shoppe URL for it and the lighthound URL 
(for the exact same thing, if lighthound has it.)


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 2, 2007)

cat said:


> This thread is hell.
> Please, can someone just tell us which is the brightest one for a 2AA Mini-Maglite? - the sandwich shoppe URL for it and the lighthound URL
> (for the exact same thing, if lighthound has it.)


 
I think the last post before yours answers all your questions


----------



## hank (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone got one of these or equivalent for the 2xAAA [email protected]?
It has to be just a little smaller diameter to fit.

I sure like the ones for the 1xAAA [email protected]@ire.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 2, 2007)

to *Cat* --


You want the Executive Summary ? 


Alright, here it is: 


Get the *MJ 2-AA Module Kit* from Sandwich Shoppe.


Simply follow the Link which *dd61999* included in his post before yours.


They're *Great*. You'll *love* 'em. 

Buy several of 'em, and save on postage.


And be sure to Post your results here, when you get 'em.


Hope this is helpful. Good Luck !

_


----------



## democopy (Nov 2, 2007)

democopy said:


> So are these identical?
> 
> *ArcMania Super MJ LED Lighthound*
> 
> ...


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Bimmerboy* 

 
_Absolutely identical? Hard to say, given no traceable points of origin (that I recall) for the actual manufacture of any given batch of any particular version. As far as I can tell though, from the pics in your links, they're both of the 4 die configuration. The pics aren't great, but you can see the "V" shaped shadowing on one side of the 2 + 2 bond wiring. Anyway, one way or the other, they should perform similarly.

FWIW, this version will give a more blueish-whiteish tint than the original MJLED (which has just the two wires connected to a single large die), and will tend toward that tint, even on alkies... which this version is probably happier on, rather than Lithium primaries. The 4 dies like approx. 20mA each, for a total of 80mA or so. Much more than that gets into diminishing returns, and produces destructive heat.

The original MJLED with the one, big 'ol die, seems to be a little more tolerant of, and perhaps slightly welcomes a slight overdrive of 100+ mA (read: FRESH lithium primaries)... the crappy tint improves, and it produces more light without toooo much heat._

Thanks


----------

